# Canon Rebel T4i DSLR Camera other accessories needed?



## samiamw625 (Apr 1, 2013)

It comes with  18-55 IS lens and 75-300 lens. 

I got this camera to take action sport shots and senior pics for my son and niece. What would be other accessories that I would need? Other lenses? I am doing this for fun. I love taking pictures.


----------



## texkam (Apr 1, 2013)

Sell the 75-300 and buy the 70-200L. The f2.8 with IS if you can afford it. The f4 without IS if you are pinched for money. That should hold you for a while.


----------



## HL45 (Apr 2, 2013)

The 70-200 2.8 is a great investment if you go to get a lens! If you shoot RAW invest in LightRoom for PP


----------



## EOSfotografie (Apr 2, 2013)

samiamw625 said:


> It comes with  18-55 IS lens and 75-300 lens.
> 
> I got this camera to take action sport shots and senior pics for my son and niece. What would be other accessories that I would need? Other lenses? I am doing this for fun. I love taking pictures.



First question that I have; Do you mis something at this moment on your gear ? 
The gear you have can be used to make sport photos. And yes there is always better and expensive :blushing:

My advice just going to shoot and have fun. When you mis something you will experience this soon enough ;-)


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 2, 2013)

The 75-300 is a fairly mediocre lens... not particularly sharp, not high performing.  It'll be "ok" in situations where you have plenty of light (daytime) it wont be very useful shooting action shots in any other situation (indoors or night sports games.)  

For indoor sports get the EF 70-200mm f/2.8 (it's not cheap).  For most outdoor sports longer focal lengths become desirable... but high performing long lenses with excellent low focal ratios are VERY expensive (the "expensive" 70-200mm f/2.8 will seem like a bargain compared to those lenses.)


----------

